# 80" Elite any chance?!



## freedom88 (Nov 4, 2011)

Robert,

Sharp will be launching the 80" LC-80LE844U 3D LED set this April. Is there a possible chance that Pioneer will surprise us with the 80" Elite as well?:huh:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Robert and Welcome to HTS,

The Elite TV's I believe are currently being made by Sharp and not by Pioneer with that said it's possible that there could be an 80" in the works. Imagine what the tag is gong to be on it :thud:


----------

